# Fast Moto: Too simple not to be used more often.



## jhurst747 (Mar 15, 2012)

Because RSD seems to be hit and miss with quite a few people, I've found that Fast Moto is by far the greatest thing for recovery since sliced bread and I very much like sliced bread. After all, who wants to take the time to slice bread before making a tasty sandwich? But I digress.

If you have a bricked Bionic (and I do mean bricked...as in an expensive paper weight that makes you cry), Fast Moto can save your bacon (which is also awesome on a sandwich).

The only problem is that when trying to gather all of these files together for .902 you'll find that for some reason we have to visit 20 different file sites that cause about 500 popup windows to suddenly appear telling you to buy fresh awesome sauce or that a hot chick next door wants your babies. I like awesome sauce but my wife doesn't like hot chicks talking to me about awesome sauce...or babies.

So to make things simple for you, I've posted a lovely and simple little 600ish MB torrent on Demonoid. You can find it by doing a search for Bionic Moto-Fastboot. Can't remember rules for posting links here and I don't want to hack off the powers that be. If some of you don't have Demonoid, feel free to message me and I'll attempt to get you an invite OR if you have a torrent indexing site you frequent and would like to see it there, simply let me know and I'll attempt to post it outside of demonoid.

If you have any questions, feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Did someone say bacon sandwiches and hot chicks???? I'm sooo there!
I'll send you a PM, but i think dropbox would be ok to use.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

This post made me hungry and hor...nvm

I may have to use this since I've been having issues with my phone since yesterday. But that's a different topic altogether.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

What's wrong with using a handy public tracker like http://openbittorrent.com ? Not all of us here have Demonoid accounts, and not all of us will be willing to get a Demonoid account. Furthermore, not everyone knows someone with an invite at that.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

razz1 said:


> Did someone say bacon sandwiches and hot chicks???? I'm sooo there!
> I'll send you a PM, but i think dropbox would be ok to use.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Doesn't dropbox have transfer limits if you don't have a paid account? By using torrents, there are no bandwidth limitations to cut off a download.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll pretty sure that sharing a torrent file in DropBox will not exceed the bandwidth unless more than a Million people download it....

Don't think they meant to use DropBox as the host for the full file, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea im sure thats what they were getting at. The .torrent file is generally what? ~20KB? Good idea for them to get it. My android folder on my PC is a disaster, should clean it up. Maybe ill DL this and help clean up. I got the Bionic in there, the Samsung Galaxy Tab in there, The D2G, D1. EH! Thanks for the torrent man! Ill look into grabbing it from demonoid i got an account and throwing it in my dropbox to help out


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is the link to my dropbox to DL the fastboot torrent.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/_-Demonoid.me-_Bionic_Moto_Fastboot_902_8278129.7434.torrent

All credit goes to jhurst747 for the inital upload to demonoid
I kno ive used the moto fastboot on the bionic plenty of times. Its saved me in the long run.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my rooted .904 BIONIC running CM9 Nightlies via Tapatalk 2


----------



## FilterX (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

